# Free Verse 13 download!



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey everyone! I thought I would start a my own Halloween tradition by posting one of my songs each year as a free download. This song is called Web Spinner and is taken from my Prelude to the Afterlife cd. Enjoy the free download! Thanks and have a Happy Halloween!

http://soundcloud.com/verse-13/verse-13-web-spinner


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

That sounds really good. What kind of equipment do you use to create the music?


----------



## HalloweenGirl101 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thank you! This is really cool =]


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks! I actually used Garageband for that album.


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

Verse 13 said:


> Thanks! I actually used Garageband for that album.


Wow, no synthesizers or electric organs?


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Just midi vst from the Garageband jam packs.


----------

